# Reilander Pickups! Handwound, Canadian Made!



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey All!
Keep your eye on this thread for product updates and coupon codes 
*
Reilander Tele Bridge Sized P90 pickups*
















*TP90 Classic Alnico 2 based Pickup*
This pickup is designed specifically for Tele’s loaded with a P90 or Humbucker in the neck. The construction of this pickup is identical to that of our production P90’s. We've custom made the bobbins to fit in the Tele bridge slot and mounted it on the bottom flatware of a Tele pickup. The TP90 Classic is an Alnico 2 based pickup. It effectively combines the classic twang you would expect of a Tele pickup, with the meat and thickness of a P90.
*$149.99 *​
*TP90 Grit Alnico 5 based Pickup*
Like the TP90 Classic, the Grit is a P90 based pickup designed to fit in a Tele bridge pickup slot.

This is not just another Tele pickup with screw in pole pieces. Great care and effort have been put into making sure the coil height, thickness and sandwich construction of the bobbin are the same as our full size P90’s. This pickup is built around a pair of alnico 5 magnets for the grit, growl and snarl that a P90 is known for, yet maintains the essence of Tele twang.
*$149.99*​
Check them or our other great products out at www.reilandercustomguitar.com


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

*Reilander RS3 Vintage Scoop Alnico 2 based pickups*








These mid-scooped pickups are slightly under wound with Alnico 2 pole pieces. The result is a set of vintage style single coil pickups with smooth, glassy chime, lots of top-end and tight bass. The middle pickup is reverse wound, reverse polarity for hum cancellation.

*$199.99 for the set*

*Features*


Vulcanized fiberboard bobbin
Wax potted
Alnico 2 pole pieces in a staggered configuration
Middle coil is RW/RP for hum cancellation (non RW/RP available)
Cloth covered leads
Included cover and mounting hardware
Lifetime Warranty on Manufacturing
Hand Made in Canada
*Approximate Values*


Neck – 5.6k
Mid – 5.8k
Bridge – 6.2k
Check them out Here!

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Freilandercustomguitar%2Fsets%2Freilander-rs3-vintage-scoop-strat-pickups-through-fender-deluxe-reverb


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey man do you make anything with an A8 mag in humbucker form. Something similar ish to a maxon super 70


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Those RS3s are great.

They added a lot of life to my parts caster.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I've dealt with Mike before. Fabulous guy. He does custom and really cares about getting you exactly what you want.

Mike, any luck with that overlapping coil noiseless idea we discussed? I'm no longer in the noiseless market but curious.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's my shameless plug for Reilander P90's. Mike worked with me to get this project to what is my best sounding tele (subjectively of course) from a stable of 10 in various different configurations including single coils and humbuckers and combinations thereof. The neck is Mike's P90 Classic and I think the bridge is a TP90 Grit (its been a long time). Pots are 500k CTS and the cap is an .022 Sprauge orange drop. 4 way switch.


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

MelodyQuaker said:


> Hey man do you make anything with an A8 mag in humbucker form. Something similar ish to a maxon super 70


Unfortunately, we don't produce anything using A8's yet. We can always do a custom wind though.



> Mike, any luck with that overlapping coil noiseless idea we discussed? I'm no longer in the noiseless market but curious.


Still working on it. We have a working model, we just need to pretty it up a bit 

To everyone else... Thanks for your feed back and kind words  We're glad you're enjoying your sets.


----------

